# Fun Fracas Run in Franklin Square



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A few guys got together to have some fun on 4/30.
We ran a class of AW/JL cars I've dubbed as "Fracas cars".





































The Final Results:
1st & fastest-Dyno
2nd w/a close running & good looking Camaro-Gear Head
3rd, although the format wasn't pure Aurora-Big E
4th, always competive-Joe Mig
5th, stayed in & steady-Nitro Nick
6th,fast & knowledgeable- D car
7th, I got my butt kicked-Dyno Dom
8th, "we've got a lot to learn w/these little buggers"-Bob528


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

That was a REALLY good time......I made some new friends, and possibly a few new rivals at the same time I suspect...lol.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dyno, next run you will be the guy to beat! 
I had a good time & learned quite a bit too! :thumbsup:
I wasn't sure of running my yellow Camaro. After the race, 
Dave made a few tweaks & got me from low 10's to 8.6's.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> Dyno, next run you will be the guy to beat!
> 
> After the race, Dave made a few tweaks & got me from low 10's to 8.6's.


Yeah, the pressure is on.... It was most likely beginners luck.

Change your rear tires and it will probably go even better:thumbsup:

Now I have to figure out how to go faster


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

What a blast that was! I was sweating it when I showed up over an hour late. My first organized race, a bunch of mystery cars with a knuckle head mechanic, and then.... I saw the lap times these guys were turning. Boy was I in trouble. I learned a lot that day. Now back to the cave to try and get that Camaro running better. Thanks for making it happen Dominic. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dom I appreiate the invite and am very sorry I couldn't make it. I was stuck in brooklyn in a VFW Hall for a surprise 70th birthday party which was a night i'll never get back.

Glad to see you guys had fun and want very much to make the next one if you'll have me. Your room and track is really really impressive. And I can't wait to have at it!!! What are the track specs?

Tell us about the class please. SO I can set up a car or two and try to show up ready to run??

And can you identify all the guys in the pics please?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

*You're welcome Anytime*

Joe, family parties are always important, I'm sure you had a good time.:hat:
The current layout is a smoothed version of my prior Tomy track.










The Tomy was designed to run counterclockwise. The new design is favored
to run the same way but offers an option, each lane can independently
reverse direction. Table size is 76in. wide x 19ft. long.
The cars we ran are a class I dubbed as "Fracas" cars, using new readily
available chassis & parts. Next run, certainly prep a car or two. 
The Ct. guys, Gear head & the rest are Fast! I had a 9.01 low lap w/my
Gran Sport Vette. Joe arrived & quickly ran 9 flat & into the hi-8's. When
the big HP boys showed up lap times got lower.
After the race, Dyno ran his winning Camaro for some hot laps to a 7.84. 
If that ET is not completely accurate, I'm sure he'll let me know.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

It was 7.84 or 7.87, but whats a few hundreths among friends?...LOL. I saw Gear Head run an 8.05, he might have run into the sevens also, but Im not really sure. Dcar fixed up his Camaro, and built another one also, I also built a different car that I need to get to the test track and flog mercilessly.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont have the rules flyer in front of me but what I can remember is this:

JL/AW Chassis
No traction magnets allowed
No braided pickups allowed
Stock JL/AW Armature
Stock JL/AW Magnets
Axles and tires of your choice.
Pick-up shoes of your choice
Brushes of your choice
No Fray Specific bodies allowed
Any Aurora, Dash, JL/AW, Sport, GT, or Trans-Am body
Car must have a windshield. (I dont think this was on the flyer, but I heard someone complain about it)


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh I'm pretty sure that I ran a 7.83 lap. Just kidding. I honestly have no idea what my best lap time was. With the C & B format, i was just trying to stay in the slot and somewhere up front. I'm trying to keep this as fun as possible due to the fact that i am still trying to recover from a 30 year motorsport addiction that i took wayyy too seriously. Let me tell you, it ain't easy being easy. So far, the rules seem cool, meaning that anybody can build a winning car and anybody can win. I think that that is key. I would imagine, and don't shoot me for saying this because i am no authority on the subject, that with the pure aurora fray cars there must be a limited supply of the magic parts to be the winner.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a thought on the rules. Just throwing this out there for Dominic and the other participants to think about. Maybe we could follow the ECHORR SS rules with a few revisions? The cars we are already running are a very similiar set up already. Maybe change the ECHORR body rules to NO Fray specific bodies, just use the bodies that were already deemed legal. No Dash Magnets, Keep it all JL/AW, JL/AW armatures only, Plastic gears only, No minimum or maximum weight. It would be nice to have a comprehensive rule set to make it competitive yet still cheap and fun.:thumbsup:

Hey Gear Head, what kind of motorsport addiction were you sucked into?

http://www.echorr.com/page16.php


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Dyno,

Outboard hydroplane and runabout racing like this...

I've been having a tough time retiring my # 53-N rides.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> Dyno,
> 
> Outboard hydroplane and runabout racing like this...
> 
> I've been having a tough time retiring my # 53-N rides.


Ive never seen those before. Those look like a lot of fun to me. How fast can they go?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dyno, I believe your ET was 7.84, but that may be topped next time. 
We originally thought to include the Dash mags, but deleted them for the run.
Certainly, the rules can be revisited for whatever the racers prefer. 

Currently, they are: Any AW/JL T-jet chassis w/o traction mags using
stock & unaltered arm, chassis, gears and magnets.
Allowed are: any axles, wheel/tires, brushes, p/u shoes & springs.
Body can be any GT, Lemans, Sports or Trans-Am by Aurora, AW/JL,
Bad-Dawg, Dash, MEV, MM, RRR or any other non-ballast produced body.
Body must have front & rear glass, side glass can be removed.
Body can be lightened, lowered & trimmed.
Paint & decals are encouraged.
Any plastic guide pin for front screw mounting, may be glued in.
Adjust, buff, lap, polish & tweak as desired. 
Car to pass thru standard tech-block.

Not Allowed: balanced/rewound arm, braided p/u shoes, brush tubes,
shims, shunt wires, traction mags and any weight to body or chassis.
(exception-only weight allowed if manufactured to be part of front end)

LMK your thoughts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> Dyno, I believe your ET was 7.84, but that may be topped next time.
> We originally thought to include the Dash mags, but deleted them for the run.
> Certainly, the rules can be revisited for whatever the racers prefer.
> 
> ...



I hope that 7.84 is beaten. Preferably by me

Im fine with the rules as they were, it was merely a suggestion.


----------



## Dave 68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dom thanks for having me at your house.You have a real nice layout , nicely done with all the little details like the small track to hold the cars and a role of tape for everyone.I can't wait for the next race !! Dave. Same car setups they are good.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Dave, it was a good day.  A great group of guys, offering
and sharing info to make a fun day for all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I too like the rules the way they are and look forward to the next race.

Good to see you on here Dave.


----------

